# Possible to Change IP Address?



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

Is it possible to change your IP address? I have cable-modem internet. Someone told me that if I completely disconnnect the modem & computer then re-connect and clear the cache that would give a new address but it doesn't.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://whatismyipaddress.com/staticpages/index.php/how-do-I-change-my-ip-address


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you disconnect the modem until your lease expires you might get a different IP address.

Or you could change your ISP and get a new address immediately.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

As above it entirely depends on your ISP, in NZ most IP addresses change every few days as they are "dynamic" (prevents the users from running a webserver), we pay extra to get a "static" IP address.

Overseas its often different, but it depends on your ISP, there is nothing you can do to force a change if it is a static IP address. Apart from changing ISP's...


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

Terry - how do I know when mine "expires"? Also, i don't know if I have a static or dynamic. is there anyplace that tells which? Also, is there some place in my computer that tells me what my current IP address is right now? Or a website that will do that?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

This might help; http://whatismyipaddress.com/staticpages/index.php/homepage I always thought that Broadband IP addresses were static until the modem was disconnected or the ISP changed it. Apparently that is no longer correct so, subject to what you find at my link, talk to your ISP or study their FAQ's. Oooops! I see daz1 already posted this link.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To open a Command Window: Start - Run &#8211; cmd (command in 98SE) - OK

To determine a computer's IP address, whether it is dynamic (Dhcp) and lease time (if dynamic) and other good info: open a Command Window and type

ipconfig /all


----------



## Daredeval756 (Dec 11, 2006)

kiwiguy said:


> As above it entirely depends on your ISP, in NZ most IP addresses change every few days as they are "dynamic" (prevents the users from running a webserver), we pay extra to get a "static" IP address.


 It changes every few days, when you reset the modem ex: if you leave your modem on for a week its the same, but when you reset it afet about 3 day of continuous use, it changes, but not if you reste it after a few hours


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There's really no sure-fire way to change your public IP address. You could call your ISP, but I doubt they'd accommodate you. They'd need a good reason. I can't think of one.


----------



## kingy169 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi I was wondering if someone out there has got some answers. 

Recently I went round my mates flat and got chatting about his cable modem. He was explaining that he gets his internet for free. Reason being he just takes a cable modem anywhere he moves to and everytime he moves he can just put his modem into the connectors and he is up and running. He gets his IP address, DHCP etc. It has been bugging me how he can do that. He said that he just got this modem off his mate, and anywhere he goes it just gets a IP add and he is away. Basicly I am asking how this is done.? This is not the only mate I have spoke to who is getting free internet, there is a guy in the same flats as me who pays nothing and has not done for ages yet just plugs his modem in and he is away. Is there a way that you can reset your modem and do what they are doing. They both have the same modem as me (the ones NTL usually hand out)(UK) There has to be a way I just need to get closer to the answer. Please can someone help me out or offer advice. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## nekolux (Apr 22, 2007)

hmm ok i think what they r doing is 'feeding' their modem off their telephone line chances r u pick up the phone u will hear some weird noises and their internet speeds r horribly slow + they'll pay for quite some amount since its charged by per KB use depending on your isp


----------



## kingy169 (Apr 23, 2007)

I understand what you are saying, but no that is not right. They have a normal modem which NTL provied all the time, and they just plug it in and they are away. They are running it from the proper NTL coaxial cable that they provide with the splitters for NTL digital tv plus ntl broadband. No matter where he goes he plugs it in and he is away.


----------



## kingy169 (Apr 23, 2007)

Also they have a XBOX 360 they go online all the time and the speed is normal. I know that there is a way of manually entering you IP add plus DHCP etc, control panel, network connections, properties then in there, there is a way you can enter it. I have tried entering my IP address that I had a while ago and DHCP server etc but still no luck. What I thought was if the modem can be reset, you can manually enter the details without putting in the mac address. I think that is what might have happened to theres, without the mac add NTL can not send a signal to there modem to shut it down. If anyone has any other ideas then they would greatly be appreciated. (sorry if I have not give enough details)


----------



## -Oz- (Sep 26, 2007)

Suppose i have purchased a Public IP (Static) from my current ISP....all is going good, but when i switch my ISP....will i have the same Public IP???? or Can i have the same Public IP????


----------



## CCjon (Aug 24, 2007)

See if this thread will help you a bit
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/625121-solved-how-chane-my-ip.html


----------



## inetres (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, the "turning modem off overnight" thing rarely works anymore. ISP's that allow that end of with abusive users frequently changing IP's.

If you need to change your IP address frequently, use a fee based service like iprivacytools.com to simplify your life.

If you want to just get your IP changed once, try this:

1) Click your START menu, type "cmd" and Enter. 
2) In box, type "ipconfig /release" and Enter.
3) Right-click your "local area connection" and select "properties". 
4) Doubleclick "Internet Protocol tcp/ip". 
5) Check "Use the following IP address" and enter 111.111.111.111 for ip and 255.0.0.0 for subnet mask. 
6) Click "OK" and close the panel. 
7) Wait a few minutes, then go back into that dialog box and check "obtain an IP address automatically".
8) Surf to myipaddress.com to see if your ip changed

If that doesn't work, contact your ISP directly. Tell them you're having trouble with your IP address and if they can tell you the process for being issued a new one.


----------



## inetres (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

Yes, the "turning modem off overnight" thing rarely works anymore. ISP's that allow that end of with abusive users frequently changing IP's.

If you need to change your IP address frequently, use a fee based service like http://www.iprivacytools.com to simplify your life.

If you want to just get your IP changed once, try this:

1) Click your START menu, type "cmd" and Enter. 
2) In box, type "ipconfig /release" and Enter.
3) Right-click your "local area connection" and select "properties". 
4) Doubleclick "Internet Protocol tcp/ip". 
5) Check "Use the following IP address" and enter 111.111.111.111 for ip and 255.0.0.0 for subnet mask. 
6) Click "OK" and close the panel. 
7) Wait a few minutes, then go back into that dialog box and check "obtain an IP address automatically".
8) Surf to myipaddress.com to see if your ip changed

If that doesn't work, contact your ISP directly. Tell them you're having trouble with your IP address and if they can tell you the process for being issued a new one.


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

ok....tried that and it didn't work. oh well, i guess its something Time-Warner has to do.


----------

